# Isolated



## Rexgreenwood (Feb 26, 2021)

My wife of 17 years met on Valentines day moved upstairs bedroom 7.2020. As of today She dropped off all but e-mail communication. I have been stressed with company for 10+ years and has added to the decline and demise between us. I sure love and care for her and her health and well being. But things are backfiring. She is afraid of me and the kids will not stay with me overnight, where i live now while they are still there in the house. I would never hurt them physically or emotionally. Or myself. I have and am monitored under family physician, licenced personal couselor and psychiatrist. Im losing ground daily. Still my heart is hurting. My employer announced software change so i AM latteral both pay and future job hoeever, once i complete a 1 month fmla leave to get my head on straight for the stress. My pastor cleared it to have me live in a camp that has none around i am alone, lonely and isolated. By myself for weeks now. This hurts my heart. Thats where im at in my life. 

Hello, I am Rex


----------



## Rexgreenwood (Feb 26, 2021)

[QUOTE="Rexgreenwood, post: 20259023, member: 
By myself for weeks without much human contact. You think this would be a great torture but this has given me time to myself that one can not imagine in this day today. Electronics work ok and a challenge but that is ok im finding myself. Im not saying i still have a chance because i have made some real stupid mistakes. Admitting my problems and stopping this auto drive with the job was a lucky break and was the first step to help myself get better I hope.I have been told that I have to better oneself first before the two of us can work on our relationship. Ann,too is getting help on her own and I hope both Mental health pros can compare notes. The internet is loaded with stats. Yep, 87% separation end in divorce but only 13% actually reconcile. These are scary numbers I can’t say what percentage I’m in. It is scary to admit which one because the average time for the process is about 18 months on the average for the event separation lasts for. I have to stay at this camp for that long or more. I’m preparing to be here for a while as you can see and I hope to find the answers for myself, Ann and our wonderful children, as tough as it can be or not be- my love, patience and attitude are key and being kind, positive and holding my tongue during the right moments are what the pros advise. I have to be thankful for what support system I have and am blessed by the grace of god. I have to remind myself many times over. [/QUOTE]


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Why exactly happened between you and wife. Why is your family afraid?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

What do the mental professional are telling you about your wife conditions ? Honestly if someone has to leave the house i would make her do it by possibly have her treated at a mental facility, my concern woudl be for the kids how are they handling this behavior with your wife?


----------



## Rexgreenwood (Feb 26, 2021)

aine said:


> Why exactly happened between you and wife. Why is your family afraid?


For years my wife has been strong when the economic hit tough times. I and others were laid off or severenced not because of the bad market conditions but peoples banking habits drasticly shifted from in branch banking to mobile banking overnight. My choice was to keep latteral position and stay on. I have been a part of this company all my life and 23 years as a paid employee. I have been in this department since 2010. This move from branch to operational was the beginning of our main troubles. However, Ann says we had troubles prior starting from when we got married in 2001. I had a mean negative verbal cutting in my interaction with Ann who took the majority of my little verbal hornery abuse. They, the health pros, say we inventory trends of problems when in the thick if disputes.
My family and i we have been on autopilot for over 11 years. With me expressing always negatively and hoplessness that a change in job like this can cause. I cried many years in my cubicle as a call center rep that was doomed. I was losing myself quickly daily weekly, yearly. Bit by bit. My wife took a shot of liquor about 4 pm everynight to calm her nerves before i entered the door from work. I was focused to not bring shop talk home to not get Ann more stressed than the should have been implied to handle. Now, move to today it was January 4, 2021. In the banking business that day on Monday is tough because people came off from Chistmas & New Years expecting banking services to be available for our customers- there is a big push of output for that day in just in itself. Now throw 1st of the month for social security benefits and finally, the new covid stimulas checks coming in. All this coming in at once and lasted for a couple days. A perfect storm. By thursday that night i has my full and ready for work break and my wife and i had spat. We later realized i was aware of a different reason than what Ann was angry with me than what i has originally thought why she was really mad. It is water under the bridges sort of speak. My job duties got tougher and tougher as everyday progressed.. I found from November til that time all the weeks were heavily bulky with in-flow with business activity.
Thursday night January 6 my wife and i went to our separate bedroom and the next morning on that Friday the 7th i left to work knowing there was negative vives that morning between Ann and i. When i walked in my office, the mind and body of mine was drained. I has many voicemails on phone. A couple dozen emails loaded with intense story problems. I started to feel pretty overworked and overwhelmed. I reached out to the supervisor who was in conference all day, HR was not available, i called my wife and the stated dont come home or i am leaving (i live 5 block from work) in the past 2 x's i went home on a argument day to resolve our differences and i was told she did not like i did that. I told her that Friday morn to not worry about it i would not come home and find a different way. I called each employee assistance Center for guidance. They stated i need to get out of my office and perhaps emergency room for a sedative. Then i called my oldest sister and got her voicemail ( weeks before my sister stated that she has her bipolar in check so i thought she would be a good reach out) here is where it started to get bad. I tried my supervisor and interupted his meeting and explained i needed to take the day off. Then my sister called and stated she has everything under control and will come get me in another part of town & meet her there. Well even though i was leaving i had to delegate and hand out customers to various staff personel support. It took me longer then i thought. My sister has her daughter come get me. My niece looked all over town for me and i was not where i said i was gonna be. My sister then called my wife, who stated i thought he was with you (Ann would later tell me she thought i was dead for 45 minutes- i cried when later talked it out weeks later) Dead she did not want of me. So my niece finally picks me up and takes me 35 minutes to my sisters house. All the time i kept stating im abandoning my family. Repetitively. But noone was listening. My sister who drove 2 hours that morn to speak to my brother & his wife about their both kids diagnosed with bipolar. My sister walker in and hugd them and proceeded to drive 2 more hours back to come help me. When she got to her house she advise me she has everything all set. My sis called the CEO and my supervisor to let them know i was being removed from work and being taken to a mental health facility. I was flabbergasted. She has her heart in the right place but that was overboard. My s is then kept telling me she reached my wife and has let her know what was happening. This mental health facility is expensive but well known. We drove another 30 minutes to get there. I went to the receptionist and they took me into a room with a social worker for her then my sister knew a Psychaitrist was next. She warned me that in order for me to get admitted i would have to lie and tell them i would take my own life. Nope i wasnt gonna have it! no lieing. I love my life, wife, family friends all living creatures for the most part. She also convinced the health pros i have bipolar in that moment. They had me pick from a list of 50 meds. The tending doc looked the top of the list ambilify. My s is was eradic and wearing at me if you dont get admitted you will lose your wife and kids. I was sobbing so much by now. I just wanted to be home but my family and in my own bed. Not so my s is stated im at her place for the night. We get all the way back to her house and she has not taken her meds and then she realizes she left her purse at the hospital. We drive there and back then just as we got closer to her house she started to have a manic episode. I talked her down and we got to her place and i finally called my wife to let her know i was there for the night and see her in the morning. She was exhausted. That next morning Saturday, i did not know this but she made breakfast and instead of leaving for my house. She called my wife and told her to run while she talked me an stalled for time for her and our kids could leave. It was about 11 am when i finally walker in my door of my home. 2nd car gone. A note on kitchen table: you need help, i love you, Ann. I immediatly called our pastor and asked if i should call the police and she said not yet - she hung up the phone when a knock at the door two city police officers and an ambulance there to check on me and my vital signs. I all checked out. Yes this whole scene was cooked up by my s is. Now my wife and kids went to families house and stated until the pastor has gotten me in the camp so the family is home Safe and sound. I had 2 bipolar exams from 2 independent mental health pros and i failed he exam and both conclude i did not nor did i have bipolar. It has been a tough road but that is my rendition to what happened.im still being monitored by the 3 doctors to this day. 
Im in compliance with my wife wished but not without mishaps. Im not sure but today i opened a bank account on my own and want to fry mediation with my wife. Play for us.


----------



## Rexgreenwood (Feb 26, 2021)

Rexgreenwood said:


> For years my wife has been strong when the economic hit tough times. I and others were laid off or severenced not because of the bad market conditions but peoples banking habits drasticly shifted from in branch banking to mobile banking overnight. My choice was to keep latteral position and stay on. I have been a part of this company all my life and 23 years as a paid employee. I have been in this department since 2010. This move from branch to operational was the beginning of our main troubles. However, Ann says we had troubles prior starting from when we got married in 2001. I had a mean negative verbal cutting in my interaction with Ann who took the majority of my little verbal hornery abuse. They, the health pros, say we inventory trends of problems when in the thick if disputes.
> My family and i we have been on autopilot for over 11 years. With me expressing always negatively and hoplessness that a change in job like this can cause. I cried many years in my cubicle as a call center rep that was doomed. I was losing myself quickly daily weekly, yearly. Bit by bit. My wife took a shot of liquor about 4 pm everynight to calm her nerves before i entered the door from work. I was focused to not bring shop talk home to not get Ann more stressed than the should have been implied to handle. Now, move to today it was January 4, 2021. In the banking business that day on Monday is tough because people came off from Chistmas & New Years expecting banking services to be available for our customers- there is a big push of output for that day in just in itself. Now throw 1st of the month for social security benefits and finally, the new covid stimulas checks coming in. All this coming in at once and lasted for a couple days. A perfect storm. By thursday that night i has my full and ready for work break and my wife and i had spat. We later realized i was aware of a different reason than what Ann was angry with me than what i has originally thought why she was really mad. It is water under the bridges sort of speak. My job duties got tougher and tougher as everyday progressed.. I found from November til that time all the weeks were heavily bulky with in-flow with business activity.
> Thursday night January 6 my wife and i went to our separate bedroom and the next morning on that Friday the 7th i left to work knowing there was negative vives that morning between Ann and i. When i walked in my office, the mind and body of mine was drained. I has many voicemails on phone. A couple dozen emails loaded with intense story problems. I started to feel pretty overworked and overwhelmed. I reached out to the supervisor who was in conference all day, HR was not available, i called my wife and the stated dont come home or i am leaving (i live 5 block from work) in the past 2 x's i went home on a argument day to resolve our differences and i was told she did not like i did that. I told her that Friday morn to not worry about it i would not come home and find a different way. I called each employee assistance Center for guidance. They stated i need to get out of my office and perhaps emergency room for a sedative. Then i called my oldest sister and got her voicemail ( weeks before my sister stated that she has her bipolar in check so i thought she would be a good reach out) here is where it started to get bad. I tried my supervisor and interupted his meeting and explained i needed to take the day off. Then my sister called and stated she has everything under control and will come get me in another part of town & meet her there. Well even though i was leaving i had to delegate and hand out customers to various staff personel support. It took me longer then i thought. My sister has her daughter come get me. My niece looked all over town for me and i was not where i said i was gonna be. My sister then called my wife, who stated i thought he was with you (Ann would later tell me she thought i was dead for 45 minutes- i cried when later talked it out weeks later) Dead she did not want of me. So my niece finally picks me up and takes me 35 minutes to my sisters house. All the time i kept stating im abandoning my family. Repetitively. But noone was listening. My sister who drove 2 hours that morn to speak to my brother & his wife about their both kids diagnosed with bipolar. My sister walker in and hugd them and proceeded to drive 2 more hours back to come help me. When she got to her house she advise me she has everything all set. My sis called the CEO and my supervisor to let them know i was being removed from work and being taken to a mental health facility. I was flabbergasted. She has her heart in the right place but that was overboard. My s is then kept telling me she reached my wife and has let her know what was happening. This mental health facility is expensive but well known. We drove another 30 minutes to get there. I went to the receptionist and they took me into a room with a social worker for her then my sister knew a Psychaitrist was next. She warned me that in order for me to get admitted i would have to lie and tell them i would take my own life. Nope i wasnt gonna have it! no lieing. I love my life, wife, family friends all living creatures for the most part. She also convinced the health pros i have bipolar in that moment. They had me pick from a list of 50 meds. The tending doc looked the top of the list ambilify. My s is was eradic and wearing at me if you dont get admitted you will lose your wife and kids. I was sobbing so much by now. I just wanted to be home but my family and in my own bed. Not so my s is stated im at her place for the night. We get all the way back to her house and she has not taken her meds and then she realizes she left her purse at the hospital. We drive there and back then just as we got closer to her house she started to have a manic episode. I talked her down and we got to her place and i finally called my wife to let her know i was there for the night and see her in the morning. She was exhausted. That next morning Saturday, i did not know this but she made breakfast and instead of leaving for my house. She called my wife and told her to run while she talked me an stalled for time for her and our kids could leave. It was about 11 am when i finally walker in my door of my home. 2nd car gone. A note on kitchen table: you need help, i love you, Ann. I immediatly called our pastor and asked if i should call the police and she said not yet - she hung up the phone when a knock at the door two city police officers and an ambulance there to check on me and my vital signs. I all checked out. Yes this whole scene was cooked up by my s is. Now my wife and kids went to families house and stated until the pastor has gotten me in the camp so the family is home Safe and sound. I had 2 bipolar exams from 2 independent mental health pros and i failed he exam and both conclude i did not nor did i have bipolar. It has been a tough road but that is my rendition to what happened.im still being monitored by the 3 doctors to this day.
> Im in compliance with my wife wished but not without mishaps. Im not sure but today i opened a bank account on my own and want to fry mediation with my wife. Play for us.


----------



## Rexgreenwood (Feb 26, 2021)

The reason my wife and kids are afraid is because my sister good them and still feel that i am sick and am mentally ill.


----------



## Rexgreenwood (Feb 26, 2021)

Rexgreenwood said:


> good


*sister told the children in the presence of the kids, my wife and my 86 yo Mom & Dad on speaker phone that i was sick and mentally ill
The big lesson i learned was -Spend every moment your not with the kids plan something positive, fun. and memorable for years to come and when your with them enjoy every moment with them because they grow up fast.but the other lessoned i learned was i should never, never, ask any serious questions or have any indepth conversations to the children while driving a car. This. Is where i slipped the tongue or foot in mouth and told the kids if they dont decide to stay with me i stated the courts will have to decide. Yep. Worst of it all this last Sunday 3/2


Rexgreenwood said:


> For years my wife has been strong when the economic hit tough times. I and others were laid off or severenced not because of the bad market conditions but peoples banking habits drasticly shifted from in branch banking to mobile banking overnight. My choice was to keep latteral position and stay on. I have been a part of this company all my life and 23 years as a paid employee. I have been in this department since 2010. This move from branch to operational was the beginning of our main troubles. However, Ann says we had troubles prior starting from when we got married in 2001. I had a mean negative verbal cutting in my interaction with Ann who took the majority of my little verbal hornery abuse. They, the health pros, say we inventory trends of problems when in the thick if disputes.
> My family and i we have been on autopilot for over 11 years. With me expressing always negatively and hoplessness that a change in job like this can cause. I cried many years in my cubicle as a call center rep that was doomed. I was losing myself quickly daily weekly, yearly. Bit by bit. My wife took a shot of liquor about 4 pm everynight to calm her nerves before i entered the door from work. I was focused to not bring shop talk home to not get Ann more stressed than the should have been implied to handle. Now, move to today it was January 4, 2021. In the banking business that day on Monday is tough because people came off from Chistmas & New Years expecting banking services to be available for our customers- there is a big push of output for that day in just in itself. Now throw 1st of the month for social security benefits and finally, the new covid stimulas checks coming in. All this coming in at once and lasted for a couple days. A perfect storm. By thursday that night i has my full and ready for work break and my wife and i had spat. We later realized i was aware of a different reason than what Ann was angry with me than what i has originally thought why she was really mad. It is water under the bridges sort of speak. My job duties got tougher and tougher as everyday progressed.. I found from November til that time all the weeks were heavily bulky with in-flow with business activity.
> Thursday night January 6 my wife and i went to our separate bedroom and the next morning on that Friday the 7th i left to work knowing there was negative vives that morning between Ann and i. When i walked in my office, the mind and body of mine was drained. I has many voicemails on phone. A couple dozen emails loaded with intense story problems. I started to feel pretty overworked and overwhelmed. I reached out to the supervisor who was in conference all day, HR was not available, i called my wife and the stated dont come home or i am leaving (i live 5 block from work) in the past 2 x's i went home on a argument day to resolve our differences and i was told she did not like i did that. I told her that Friday morn to not worry about it i would not come home and find a different way. I called each employee assistance Center for guidance. They stated i need to get out of my office and perhaps emergency room for a sedative. Then i called my oldest sister and got her voicemail ( weeks before my sister stated that she has her bipolar in check so i thought she would be a good reach out) here is where it started to get bad. I tried my supervisor and interupted his meeting and explained i needed to take the day off. Then my sister called and stated she has everything under control and will come get me in another part of town & meet her there. Well even though i was leaving i had to delegate and hand out customers to various staff personel support. It took me longer then i thought. My sister has her daughter come get me. My niece looked all over town for me and i was not where i said i was gonna be. My sister then called my wife, who stated i thought he was with you (Ann would later tell me she thought i was dead for 45 minutes- i cried when later talked it out weeks later) Dead she did not want of me. So my niece finally picks me up and takes me 35 minutes to my sisters house. All the time i kept stating im abandoning my family. Repetitively. But noone was listening. My sister who drove 2 hours that morn to speak to my brother & his wife about their both kids diagnosed with bipolar. My sister walker in and hugd them and proceeded to drive 2 more hours back to come help me. When she got to her house she advise me she has everything all set. My sis called the CEO and my supervisor to let them know i was being removed from work and being taken to a mental health facility. I was flabbergasted. She has her heart in the right place but that was overboard. My s is then kept telling me she reached my wife and has let her know what was happening. This mental health facility is expensive but well known. We drove another 30 minutes to get there. I went to the receptionist and they took me into a room with a social worker for her then my sister knew a Psychaitrist was next. She warned me that in order for me to get admitted i would have to lie and tell them i would take my own life. Nope i wasnt gonna have it! no lieing. I love my life, wife, family friends all living creatures for the most part. She also convinced the health pros i have bipolar in that moment. They had me pick from a list of 50 meds. The tending doc looked the top of the list ambilify. My s is was eradic and wearing at me if you dont get admitted you will lose your wife and kids. I was sobbing so much by now. I just wanted to be home but my family and in my own bed. Not so my s is stated im at her place for the night. We get all the way back to her house and she has not taken her meds and then she realizes she left her purse at the hospital. We drive there and back then just as we got closer to her house she started to have a manic episode. I talked her down and we got to her place and i finally called my wife to let her know i was there for the night and see her in the morning. She was exhausted. That next morning Saturday, i did not know this but she made breakfast and instead of leaving for my house. She called my wife and told her to run while she talked me an stalled for time for her and our kids could leave. It was about 11 am when i finally walker in my door of my home. 2nd car gone. A note on kitchen table: you need help, i love you, Ann. I immediatly called our pastor and asked if i should call the police and she said not yet - she hung up the phone when a knock at the door two city police officers and an ambulance there to check on me and my vital signs. I all checked out. Yes this whole scene was cooked up by my s is. Now my wife and kids went to families house and stated until the pastor has gotten me in the camp so the family is home Safe and sound. I had 2 bipolar exams from 2 independent mental health pros and i failed he exam and both conclude i did not nor did i have bipolar. It has been a tough road but that is my rendition to what happened.im still being monitored by the 3 doctors to this day.
> Im in compliance with my wife wished but not without mishaps. Im not sure but today i opened a bank account on my own and want to fry mediation with my wife. Play for us.


----------



## Rexgreenwood (Feb 26, 2021)

Rexgreenwood said:


> *sister told the children in the presence of the kids, my wife and my 86 yo Mom & Dad on speaker phone that i was sick and mentally ill
> The big lesson i learned was -Spend every moment your not with the kids plan something positive, fun. and memorable for years to come and when your with them enjoy every moment with them because they grow up fast.but the other lessoned i learned was i should never, never, ask any serious questions or have any indepth conversations to the children while driving a car. This. Is where i slipped the tongue or foot in mouth and told the kids if they dont decide to stay with me i stated the courts will have to decide. Yep. Worst of it all this last Sunday 3/2


forgive me folks texting im new at still. Its a learning curve. I guess like being a good husband and that I am struggling with as well as a good father to our children..I have a learning curve there too. 
On Sunday, 2/21, i pickens up the kids to go cross country skiing, sledding and ice fishing for fresh fish. Im 22 miles in a 04 mercury grand marquis v8.i pick the kids up and get there snow gea r in the car off to camp we go. We get to camp and the kids get in inside and i tell them to get their gear on Betty has grabbed the wrong size snowsuit and was to small. It was cold out and can't slide without and my 6'2" 220 frame she could not wear so we had to drive all the way back to the house. I made it words and we pulled in front of the house. Betty went into the house and outcame Ann Very Angry Momma bear angry. My son Earl was in the front seat and i locked the doors for fear of how she was charging out. She stated Betty was in the house crying. Now this my side and from my wife's is really more detailed, accurate and a different pair of eyes. Ann was selling at me and stated get out of the car Earl. I stated i have hil Tonight still and pulls out her phone to tell me she is calling the police. I am ok but Earl crying broke my heart . I got out of the car. And he and Ann walk up to the house. I followed. Ann and i were in the kitchen and she brings up my statement about why did tell them that the courts will force it to happen. I made a big mistake. Obviously, it was to quick and direct of reply from her then she with kids i want a divorce. Another reason they are afraid was a key was left in the door. And footprints outside of door. So she asked me to look at some stallactite icicles and heat loss. I. Took a photo of the spot and planned to show it to a txofer i know. But in the words of Divorce. I noticed she got cameras and was trying to dig at me in the moment when on the word Divorce in front of the kids. She barks out at me " are you afraid youll get caught on camera" she keeps talking and doesnt let me reply after she asked me again. I was not bothered by them in fact i suggested she get them originally. But the words were shared in all four of our presence. But when she said divorce Earl through his what down and fan in the other room i followed and she followed with sharp eyes more worried about me than what Earl was going through. I get Earl calmed down and went back in kitchen and Betty was there. Ann and i were talking now not listening to one another and i dropped and said children your Mom and I are not communicating. She stopped and said He's right.i said good by to the two and made zero ehe contact. Phew! Thats the bull of it. Thanks for reading. Ref

l


----------



## Rexgreenwood (Feb 26, 2021)

Rexgreenwood said:


> *sister told the children in the presence of the kids, my wife and my 86 yo Mom & Dad on speaker phone that i was sick and mentally ill
> The big lesson i learned was -Spend every moment your not with the kids plan something positive, fun. and memorable for years to come and when your with them enjoy every moment with them because they grow up fast.but the other lessoned i learned was i should never, never, ask any serious questions or have any indepth conversations to the children while driving a car. This. Is where i slipped the tongue or foot in mouth and told the kids if they dont decide to stay with me i stated the courts will have to decide. Yep. Worst of it all this last Sunday 3/2


forgive me folks texting im new at still. Its a learning curve. I guess like being a good husband and that I am struggling with as well as a good father to our children..I have a learning curve there too.
On Sunday, 2/21, i pickens up the kids to go cross country skiing, sledding and ice fishing for fresh fish. Im 22 miles in a 04 mercury grand marquis v8.i pick the kids up and get there snow gea r in the car off to camp we go. We get to camp and the kids get in inside and i tell them to get their gear on Betty has grabbed the wrong size snowsuit and was to small. It was cold out and can't slide without and my 6'2" 220 frame she could not wear so we had to drive all the way back to the house. I made it words and we pulled in front of the house. Betty went into the house and outcame Ann Very Angry Momma bear angry. My son Earl was in the front seat and i locked the doors for fear of how she was charging out. She stated Betty was in the house crying. Now this my side and from my wife's is really more detaile and accurate and a different parkl

of eyes. Rex


----------



## Rexgreenwood (Feb 26, 2021)

Just got the message. She contacted the Lawyer. Wants me to be a part of a Collaboritive Divorce. Dont sorry folks i do feel like the price of crap i truly am.


----------



## Rexgreenwood (Feb 26, 2021)

I do feel like the piece of crap that i am.


----------

